# Look guarantee



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

How come they only guarantee the Look frames for 5 years?

I started looking at Trek and Specialized bikes, because of the lifetime frame guarantee.
It seems to me that Look can do the same thing, if they are suppose to be so much better.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I asked Look Cycle USA years ago and this was their answer:

"Look International has studied warranty requests over the years. The vast and overwhelming majority of claims are made within the first two years of ownership. Also, for most bicycle companies, the lifetime warranty is offered to the original owner of the product. It is very common for a frame to have been sold before the warranty period runs out."


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

skepticman said:


> I asked Look Cycle USA years ago and this was their answer:
> 
> "Look International has studied warranty requests over the years. The vast and overwhelming majority of claims are made within the first two years of ownership. Also, for most bicycle companies, the lifetime warranty is offered to the original owner of the product. *It is very common for a frame to have been sold before the warranty period runs out."*


What if it isn't. To me, it sounds like a excuse to not cover the frame.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wayneo (May 1, 2012)

+1 for George. Heard that song a few times. That study would tell me I should warrenty my frames for 10 years because the odds of a claim after 2 years is remote. So I would get to bake my cake and eat it too.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I think their warranty was for only three years back in 2003 when I was considering a KG 381i. The short warranty was the main reason I decided against it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good point George. 
These are boutique bikes and their premium prices should come with.
1. Premium service
2. Premium warranty 

My buddy cracked his Trek Madon't 5.2 seatpost mast while tightening it. Trek warrantied it and gave him 6.9 as a replacement. That's like 5 steps up! 

However, they don't sell the mass quantities that Spesh and Trek do. Since those companies change their bikes every year, they probably have tons of stock laying around. 
Look also doesn't have the huge resources from the thousands of mindless people that buy their products, like trek does. 
Although, maybe if they would stop with that horrible 80's urban clothing line...

My other buddy has a Lexus GX470, the alternator went bad at 50,000 miles. $2000.00 out of pocket later, so it's not just Look..


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

It's still good to know that Trek takes care of the people that don't know what they are doing.

Good good to know that my friend that owns a Lexus, isn't the only one getting screwed. lol
He took his in for 2 tires and paid $820. I took my 4 runner in to Discount tire and got the same tire for just about the same price, but I got 4 of them. Instead of that L on the hood they should put a S.

Which reminds me of an old saying, Fools and there money soon part


----------

